# ملفات متخصصة فى صيانة رولمان البلى



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (30 يناير 2009)

كثير من الناس خاصة الغير متخصصين او الفنيين يتعامل مع رولمان البلى أحيانا بطريقة غير صحيحة سواء فى فكه او تركيبه واحيانا يستعمل عدة غير مناسبة مما تعرض البلى للانهيار احيانا قبل تركيبة او لايتحمل الفترة الزمنية المطلوبة وهذه الملفات من شركة فاج fag ستتعرف من خلالها على كيفية صيانة رولمان البلى والعدد المناسبة

ولكم جميعا تحياتى​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (31 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي م.عبدالناصرعجوة 

الحقيقة هو ليس فقط سوء استخدام المرتكزات من قبل الذين يتعاملون بها .

لكن من الضروري ان تكون المتانة ومقاومة البلى وحد الكلل مرتفعة بالصلب المستخدم في صناعة المحامل الكروية 

المتدحرجة Balls وذلك لان اجزاء المحامل تتعرض لتأثير الأحمال المرتفعة القيمة ومتغيرة الأشارة وليس من 

المسموح به ان يحتوي صلب المحامل مسامات وفقاعات او عيوب ميتالوجية اخرى , فهذه العيوب تخلق اجهادات 

مركزة في اماكن تواجدها وتؤدي الى نشوء تشققات ونقر بالسطح مما يؤدي الى تهشم المحمل قبل اوانه .

تقبل تحياتي وتقديري.

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (31 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي م.عبدالناصرعجوة 

الحقيقة هو ليس فقط سوء استخدام المرتكزات من قبل الذين يتعاملون بها .

لكن من الضروري ان تكون المتانة ومقاومة البلى وحد الكلل مرتفعة بالصلب المستخدم في صناعة المحامل الكروية 

المتدحرجة Balls وذلك لان اجزاء المحامل تتعرض لتأثير الأحمال المرتفعة القيمة ومتغيرة الأشارة وليس من 

السموح به ان يحتوي صلب المحامل مسامات وفقاعات او عيوب ميتالوجية اخرى , فهذه العيوب تخلق اجهادات 

مركزة في اماكن تواجدها وتؤدي الى نشوء تشققات ونقر بالسطح مما يؤدي الى تهشم المحمل قبل اوانه .


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (31 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شكرا جزيلا على الملفات الرائعه والمفيده


----------



## محمود1307 (31 يناير 2009)

جزاك اللة كل خييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (31 يناير 2009)

لكم منى جميعا كل الاحترام والتقدير لمروركم الكريم وشكرا اخ شكرى على التوضيح
وجزاكم الله جميعا كل خير


----------



## برنس البرنس (31 يناير 2009)

انتا محترم ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عمر محمد أحمد (1 فبراير 2009)

ولك تحياتى $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## fmharfoush (1 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيراً


----------



## fmharfoush (1 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيراً


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (1 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على مروركم المبارك
وتقبلوا تحياتى​


----------



## وائل عبده (17 فبراير 2009)

*جزيت خيرا و اكلت طيرا و تزوجت بكرا*​


----------



## al-qatami (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جدا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مهندس عبد الناصر ع (12 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خيرر

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
من كتم علما الجمه الله بلجام من نار يوم القيامه 
صدق رسول الله عليه افضل الصلاه والسلام 







​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (12 مارس 2009)

مهندس عبد الناصر ع قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خيرر​
> 
> قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
> من كتم علما الجمه الله بلجام من نار يوم القيامه
> ...


 
ماهذا اسمك فعلا عبد الناصر ام هذا شيئ اخر ولماذا اخترت هذا الاسم عبدالناصر ع ج و ة
لك تحياتى


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (12 مارس 2009)

محمد عبدالموجود قال:


> *جزيت خيرا و اكلت طيرا و تزوجت بكرا*​


 
جزاك الله خيرا ااه لو ام الأولاد سمعتك بتقول وتزوجت بكرا كااااانت هههههههههههه
ولا اقولك وتزوجت بكرا للماضى وليس للمستقبل لك تحياتى وشكرا على مرورك الكريم


----------



## مهندس عبد الناصر ع (12 مارس 2009)

دا اسمى احقيقى انا مهندس عبد الناصر عبد الجبار


----------



## م.محمود جمال (12 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
رررررررررررررررررررر
رررر


----------



## م.محمود جمال (12 مارس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## زيد جبار (12 مارس 2009)

احسنت يا اخيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## وليد العبودي (12 مارس 2009)

جزيل الشكر يااخي العزيز


----------



## اسامة النمكي (13 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا

ويارب يوفق والف مليون شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## عاطف المتعلم (13 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيكم


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (13 مارس 2009)

مهندس عبد الناصر ع قال:


> دا اسمى احقيقى انا مهندس عبد الناصر عبد الجبار


 
جزاكم الله جميعا كل خير على مروركم الكريم ونورتم ملتقانا ونورت يا اخ عبدالناصر عبد الجبار قسم الميكانيكا 
ولكم جميعا منى تحية طيبة


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (13 مارس 2009)

وهذا ملف كيف تختار نوع البلى المطلوب للمعدة




​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (13 مارس 2009)

وهذه ست ملفات فكها فى ملف واحد تحصل على ملف تصميم​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (13 مارس 2009)

وهذه اخر الست ملفات حملها وتوكل على الله​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (13 مارس 2009)

م.محمود جمال قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
> ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
> رررررررررررررررررررر
> رررر


 
فعلا مهندس محمود لك حق ان تكون متميزا فى المشاركات والأخلاق والسخاء فى الشكر لك تحياتى​


----------



## م.محمود جمال (13 مارس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حسن سليمان (13 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 

واكرمك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (14 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووورررييييننننننننننن حبايبى على المروووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## MOHAMEDTN (14 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي م.عبدالناصرعجوة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الهبيان (15 مارس 2009)

اولا شكرا على هذة المعلومات القيمة 
ولكنى ارد ان اوضح الطريقة الهيدروليكية لفك و تركيب رولمان البلى
من خلال الملفات المرفقة :34:


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (15 مارس 2009)

محمد الهبيان قال:


> اولا شكرا على هذة المعلومات القيمة
> ولكنى ارد ان اوضح الطريقة الهيدروليكية لفك و تركيب رولمان البلى
> من خلال الملفات المرفقة :34:


 
جزاك الله خيرا اخ محمد ونورت الملتقى وشكرا على مرورك الكريم​


----------



## البخاري 19 (21 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير واكرمك في الدارين


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (24 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خيرررر


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (9 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووورين احبتى على المرور


----------



## eng.mohamed hamza (9 مارس 2010)

*شكرااااااااااا*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (9 مارس 2010)

*العطاء ليس غريبا عليك*

شكرا مهندس عبد الناصر والعطاء ليس غريبا عليك 

​


----------



## otto (12 مارس 2010)

شكرا ..مهندس عبد الناصر على مجهودك الرائع دا بس انا كنت عاوز اعرف اكتر عن البلى لو عندك اى ملفات حول انواعه وكل نوع يستحمل ايه ويركب فى ايه


----------



## علي مصيلحي (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الملفات


----------



## رضا الشاهد (19 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير موضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## eng_bondok (21 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيراً*​


----------



## مهندس متألق (21 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (21 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور اخى الكريم


----------



## kindheart186 (21 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الملفات الرائعه والمفيده


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (28 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا00000مع التثدير


----------



## algapr (28 أبريل 2010)

جزك الله خير وبارك الله قيك..


----------



## وائل عبده (3 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## sllam (3 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ss_16 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جدا على هذة المعلومات بس لى رجاء محتاج كتالوج يوضح استخدامات البى فى السيارات الصغيرة والنقل والات الزراعية ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Hossam Edin (3 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
شكرا علي الملفات


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (4 أكتوبر 2010)

thank you very much indeed


----------



## المصري 00 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر لكل من يساهم في تقدم العرب في ملتقي المهندسين العرب


----------



## كمالللل (16 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على كل:20: المعلومات القيمة


----------



## MOHAMED ELDALY (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## huseindswki (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا على كل:20: المعلومات القيمة


----------



## وائل عبده (4 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيراً


----------



## محمد خضره (4 مايو 2011)

اشكركم كثيرا علي ذالك


----------



## sllam (19 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا يا باشا


----------



## ميدو267 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيراًوماهى افضل انواع البلى*​


----------



## essam (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جذيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## roshdyabaza (15 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل كل الخير


----------



## م احمد غلاب (19 يناير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا عالمجهود
شكرا جزيلا عالمجهود*​*
*


----------



## رحمن الله (19 يناير 2012)

ماذا تعني كلمة c3 المكتوبه علي البليه وايضا nu ومن فضلكم اذا كان في حد جرب طريقة عمل حمام زيت لتركيب البلي يتكرم ويفدنا بتجربته ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## Hythamaga (20 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد معمل (20 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ASHRAF100 (21 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خييييييييييييييييييييير*​


----------



## محمد حماده نصر (22 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## سما الاسلام (23 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيراً*


----------



## saaddd (23 فبراير 2012)

الله يزيدك 
بانتظار جديدك


----------



## eng haytham (23 سبتمبر 2012)

معلومات قيمة ومشاركات ايجابية ارجو ان تعم الفائدة للجميع


----------

